# Cabomba. What's happening?



## PooterFish (Dec 17, 2012)

Hey there betta lovers! I have a question about my green cabomba plant. My problem is its not so green now! About a week and a half ago I bought a healthy looking bunch of it and planted it in my tank. I had 5 sprigs of it total and all but one of them are doing great as far as I can tell. The others are fluffy and green and have grown a few inches but this one has yellow leaves and hasn't grown nor opened up. It has a few little roots now but idk if that matters. I also noticed fuzzy clearish stuff near its stem.

So, I floated it thinking it needs more light as it was in the corner. I just did that tonight to see if it helps.

My tank: 5g
Water change 2x per week roughly 25% and 50% use Prime in new water. A day after each change I add Flourish Comprehensive Supplement enough for 5g

Lighting is 6500k curly bulbs x2, one in the hood and one outside in a desk lamp pointed at my wisteria(it really appreciates it lol)

Only inhabitants are one betta and 2x nerite snails

Tank temp between 78-82 and yes there is a heater and also a filter on low flow

Pics!

























If I left out any info please let me know. Any help is appreciated as I searched the web high and low trying to find info on this. Thanks!


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

Cut it in half and replant the top. the little string with dots on it is utricularia gibba, an annoying bladderwort. you should take it out before it gets tangled in everything


----------



## PooterFish (Dec 17, 2012)

aokashi said:


> Cut it in half and replant the top. the little string with dots on it is utricularia gibba, an annoying bladderwort. you should take it out before it gets tangled in everything


Thanks aokashi! I had no idea about the bladderwort, I'll get that out and cut the cabomba in half and see if that works


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

you can float the cambomba as well until it grows longer. dont expect it to grow straight though lol.


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

Isn't bladderwort a carnivirous plant?


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

yes it is, but the one in question is a pest~ 
especially if you get moss or something... you will never be able to get rid of it.


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

I have to remember that if I ever buy aquatic plants from Petsmart or some where.


----------



## PooterFish (Dec 17, 2012)

Well I removed all the bladderwort strands I could find. When I picked up the cabomba it tore in half... So I left the top half in. It doesn't look so good, I'm wondering if I should just take it out and chalk it up as a loss. I'm worried it might affect the healthy plants.. Idk I'm a plant noob haha... I wouldn't really miss it, the four good strands are nice and fill in the back nicely


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

let the top part float ^_^ get rid of the bottom...


----------



## PooterFish (Dec 17, 2012)

I got rid of the bottom, it was rotten I think. But the top wont float lol is that bad?


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

uh... maybe? haha maybe it's too late XDbut it still looked green in your pic!


----------



## PooterFish (Dec 17, 2012)

The top half is still green but the leaves are yellow. It might not have liked the move though so maybe it's melting?


----------



## PooterFish (Dec 17, 2012)

Well here is an update. The plant is still alive but looks similar still. The top is bushier now and what looks like roots are coming out all over it. I've enclosed a pic for any other comments or opinions. Also I've decided to save forum space, I'm going to make this my random cabomba questions thread. Lol

First, my heathy cabomba is getting too tall. Do I cut it in the middle and replant next to its other half? I've heard it likes to be clumped together.

Also, one of the stems I can see has started growing another little stem next to it. Is that a baby plant? Lol idk how cabomba reproduces so just wondering.

And darn it! Since removing the bladderwort, I've developed brown hair algae on my tallest cabombas but no where else. I've cut back light time to 7.5hrs a day and plan on only adding ferts once a week. Will this help? Any advice greatly appreciated as this stuff is ugly. I keep taking it out but it comes back each day.

I think that's all for now lol oh and here's the pic...


----------



## PooterFish (Dec 17, 2012)

I've decided if the algae gets worse I will try using Flourish Excel. Any input?


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

excel might melt the weak cabomba. roots and a side shoot is a good sign ^_^ try to leave it alone as much as possible


----------



## PooterFish (Dec 17, 2012)

It looks like the hair algae doesn't like water changes. I took out as much as I could and did a 50% change. I'd usually have to take more out in the morning but today I didn't have to. I'm winning? Lol and I'll leave the cabomba alone for now, but I'm pretty sure I have enough healthy pieces already


----------

